# ***2 looks! Spring greens and vampy Twilight inspired***



## user79 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi all. Two looks I did for my Youtube channel but I don't think I posted them on Specktra yet. First up is a vampy but modern gothic look inspired by the Twilight novels.












And a b&w one altered in Photoshop for fun to create a dark spooky atmosphere





Face: Ben Nye concealer, MAC Studio Fix foundation, Ben Nye White eyeshadow (for added pallor), Ben Nye Contour Nr. 1, MAC Blushbaby blush
Eyes: MAC Untitled Paint as a base, black gel eyeliner (eBay), Ben Nye Graystone eyeshadow, MAC Carbon eyeshadow, generic false lashes
Lips: MAC Blot powder, MAC Velvetella lipliner, Nars Scarlet Empress lipstick, NYX Chaos lipstick, NYX Grape lipgloss, MAC Style Minx lipglass (limited edition from Heatherette collection)


And a second look inspired by spring using lots of fun bright colors! And yes I removed my mole because people always think it's a pimple! Grrr...lol











Face: Alima mineral foundation N1 Chiffon, Nars Desire blush
Eyes: NYX Jumbo eye pencils in Milk and Horse Radish, 120 color eyeshadow palette from eBay, MAC Solar White e/s, Max Factor 2000 Calorie mascara, L'Oreal black liquid eyeliner, Ben Nye black pencil eyeliner, MAC Brow pencil in Spiked
Lips: NYX Femme lipstick, MAC Lychee Luxe lipglass


C&C welcome! Thanks for looking


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 18, 2009)

beautiful looks julia <3 
do ben nye make a set blush palette like la femme?!


----------



## starfck (Mar 18, 2009)

omg that first one is just amazing =)


----------



## lesreid2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ooh love the red lips in the first one!


----------



## user79 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_beautiful looks julia <3 
do ben nye make a set blush palette like la femme?!_

 
Yes I believe they do but I just bought single blushes. But according to their official catalogue which you can download from their site, they have a blush palette with 8 blushes in, one of which is a contouring product. I'm not sure where to buy it exactly, try ebay seller funhousetheatrical, I believe they stock the entire line.

I know Mehron makes a nice blush palette too but haven't tried it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 18, 2009)

AMAZING!!! love both looks ....But the first one is Bad ass for real....so pretty!!!


----------



## TexasBelle (Mar 18, 2009)

Words fail me, these looks are so stunning. Wow. Just wow. I love both looks, but am especially in love with your lips in the first picture. That color is drop-dead perfect.


----------



## PinkPearl (Mar 18, 2009)

I love every single one of your looks!!!


----------



## amyzon (Mar 18, 2009)

That spring look is so fresh and delicious looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I would love to try something similar.  

How do you like the Ben Nye pencils?


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 19, 2009)

Oooo I love the lips in the second one! I need Lychee Luxe!


----------



## Sashan (Mar 19, 2009)

The first look is so hot! and your skin looks absolutely flawless. WOW


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Mar 19, 2009)

I would DIE to have skills like yours!  Amazing!


----------



## aggrolounge (Mar 19, 2009)

So hot! I love that lip combo on the second look.


----------



## glassy girl (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow u look Beautifulllllll


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 19, 2009)

I always LOVE your looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A ton of items I buy are because of you, since we have almost the same skin color and similar hair color, whenever I see something that looks good on you, I know right away thats its definitely something I should look into.

Thank-you for the inspiration!


----------



## ladyJ (Mar 19, 2009)

Love it...especially the first one. Your eyes are such an amazing color too!


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 19, 2009)

Far out!!!  I love the first look, especially the eyes are closed.  You look totally different person there!


----------



## amberenees (Mar 19, 2009)

wOwzies...

(((holding up my MissChievous #1 foam finger)))

you can transition from one lOOkie to the next w/ such ease...
gOsh... 
i have to confess that more then half of my you*tube favorites on my iphone are of your vids...
you are simply uuuuhhhh*maaaaayyy*ziiiiiinnnnggg & so freaking inspiring!!!

thank you to infinity & beyond!!!


----------



## brandi (Mar 19, 2009)

Its so clean, bright and beautiful! I really love it. Good job =]


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 19, 2009)

I FACEPLANTED!

Gorgeous, *Gorgeous*, *Gorgeous*, *GORGEOUS*, *GORGEOUSSSSS!*


----------



## kittykit (Mar 19, 2009)

I just watched the tut on YT yesterday and really like both of them! Beautiful looks!


----------



## ruthless (Mar 19, 2009)

That first one is great! Love it


----------



## Ria (Mar 19, 2009)

Amazing as always!


----------



## 3773519 (Mar 19, 2009)

the first one was too much but nicely done. and the 2nd one was better for you.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Mar 19, 2009)

Pretty! Your liner skills are amazing


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 19, 2009)

Love both the looks!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 19, 2009)

Fantastic looks Julia!


----------



## user79 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_That spring look is so fresh and delicious looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I would love to try something similar.  

How do you like the Ben Nye pencils?_

 
I only have a black one, not that amazing tbh. Not as dark as I would like and it doesn't last on the waterline.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I always LOVE your looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A ton of items I buy are because of you, since we have almost the same skin color and similar hair color, whenever I see something that looks good on you, I know right away thats its definitely something I should look into.

Thank-you for the inspiration!_

 
Aw thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your looks are amazing as well!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amberenees* 

 
_wOwzies...

(((holding up my MissChievous #1 foam finger)))

you can transition from one lOOkie to the next w/ such ease...
gOsh... 
i have to confess that more then half of my you*tube favorites on my iphone are of your vids...
you are simply uuuuhhhh*maaaaayyy*ziiiiiinnnnggg & so freaking inspiring!!!

thank you to infinity & beyond!!!_

 
lol @ foam finger hahahah but thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_I FACEPLANTED!_

 
Ouch! lol


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 19, 2009)

Damn. I like them both but the first is super hot! love it!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 19, 2009)

You are so amazing. I love both looks a lot. With every look you post, you surpass the previous. I'm going to a party celebrating the beginning of spring tomorrow and I'm really inspired to try to do the second look


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 19, 2009)

I bought the Photoshop Software stated on your YT channel FAQ's and it's way to advanced for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so you create lemmings for more than makeup


----------



## user79 (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_I bought the Photoshop Software stated on your YT channel FAQ's and it's way to advanced for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so you create lemmings for more than makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Adobe Photoshop CS2 is actually not the latest one, CS3 is I think. There's lots of tutorials online and also Youtube how to get more into Photoshop, I don't know everything but I've been using different versions of the program for the past 9 years or so! It's the best photo editing software on the market but it takes a while to use it. You can also buy tutorial books on it at computer shops that will teach you the basics.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2009)

I love your spring look!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Mar 19, 2009)

gorgeous and perfection, as always. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna go check out your YT channel now! I've never really watched makeup tutorials, but I can't wait to see how you created these. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'Specially that first look! Very hot!


----------



## Krista7 (Mar 19, 2009)

Edward Cullen would approve of the first look. Very dramatic and interesting!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Adobe Photoshop CS2 is actually not the latest one, CS3 is I think. There's lots of tutorials online and also Youtube how to get more into Photoshop, I don't know everything but I've been using different versions of the program for the past 9 years or so! It's the best photo editing software on the market but it takes a while to use it. You can also buy tutorial books on it at computer shops that will teach you the basics._

 
Aww.. thank you so much, I love your artwork in makeup, but I really love photography.  You are so informative


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 19, 2009)

Love the first look!
A tut, please!


----------



## user79 (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexy Sadie* 

 
_Love the first look!
A tut, please!_

 

lol I said in my first post they were done for my Youtube channel so tutorials exist for both...


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 19, 2009)

love the first look!!!


----------



## unkn0wn (Mar 19, 2009)

i don't know which one i like more!


----------



## x_kcm-87_x (Mar 19, 2009)

Those looks are just beautiful,youv got such a unique looking face you could quite easily pass as a model!


----------



## daniellefc (Mar 19, 2009)

Both are gorgeous but I love the first one! The lips are to die for! ;]  lol cheesey but whatev! perfect!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 19, 2009)

Your FOTDs are so inspirational.  Great job!


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 20, 2009)

that is breath-taking!


----------

